# What would you offer???



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

No one else owns a trailer? No advice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

seams a fair price, Its an aluminum skin. Doesnt say what kinda floor though.
If I was gonna get a trailer that big I would get a gooseneck. Loaded thats a pretty hefty load for a bumper pull, plus with a GN i have a place to sleep. It may be hard to sell for that reason. Most people that want bumper pulls are pulling with a 1/2 ton class truck and want smaller lighter trailers. But if it suits your needs and you dont care about resell, looks good in the add to me,


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I've seen similar trailers in my area for $6500-$7000. Its a bit overpriced, but a nice trailer.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I've seen similar trailers in my area for $6500-$7000. Its a bit overpriced, but a nice trailer.


 
I'm always afraid to dicker on prices because I don't want to offend the seller :S

I also like this one , its a two horse and 2008 never used yet.

2008 Pacesetter Trailers Horse Trailer for Sale in Elko, Minnesota MN


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Your the second person to say something like that. It's ludacris. Do you walk into a used car dealership and pay sticker price? How about to buy a boat, motorcycle? I would never pay the listing price for a horse or trailer. Nobody ever puts their final price unless FIRM is mentioned. Otherwise its negotiable. I think its important to be fair, but dont spend hundreds more than you need to. It doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

The price seems fairly reasonable, but I would at least just offer them $7000. You could probably even go lower. Don't worry about offending the seller - they want to sell the trailer, and if they don't like the offer, they will give you a counter offer.

On a side note, I agree with Joe - I wouldn't buy a 3 horse bumperpull, it definitely seems like too much weight on that type of hitch.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> I also like this one , its a two horse and 2008 never used yet.
> 
> 2008 Pacesetter Trailers Horse Trailer for Sale in Elko, Minnesota MN


I definatley like this one way more. One reason is that I always shy away from trailers that dont have pads/mats or something (at least on the divider). The three horse doesnt have pads. I would offer maybe $4,600?? $5000? (for the two horse) It looks pretty reasonably priced. 



LetAGrlShowU said:


> I've seen similar trailers in my area for $6500-$7000. Its a bit overpriced, but a nice trailer.


*WOW!!!!* Around here, they are around $10,000-$15,000!!!!!! :shock: I would say its VERY reasonably priced... But im not sure if thats reasonable for where foxridge lives.. 



Joe4d said:


> seams a fair price, Its an aluminum skin. Doesnt say what kinda floor though.
> *If I was gonna get a trailer that big I would get a gooseneck. Loaded thats a pretty hefty load for a bumper pull,* plus with a GN i have a place to sleep. It may be hard to sell for that reason. Most people that want bumper pulls are pulling with a 1/2 ton class truck and want smaller lighter trailers. But if it suits your needs and you dont care about resell, looks good in the add to me,


Talking about lots of weight for a bumper pull, i saw this horse trailer brand, and they sold *bumper pull LIVING QUARTERS up to 4 horses!!!* I would agree that if you have a small truck/van it may be a bit to much stress....


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I'll dicker I just feel so evil when I do that I usually take a friend that's good at it to give me advice. I was thinking of asking $6700 to start with. Do you guys think I should go for the 2 horse trailer. I mostly want to take horses for rides or shows. 2 horses is usually the most I have going in a trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the last one much more.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> No one else owns a trailer? No advice?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trailer prices vary a lot from area to area quite a bit so it's hard to say if it is a good price or not. All you can do is peruse CL, trailer ads, etc. to see how it compares.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I like the second one. You said that you will really only be taking 2 horses at a time. That is less gas with a smaller trailer as well. Also the first picture shows pictures of the trailer with bedding in it, like they are trying to cover something up. The second on shows nothing covered up.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Ok, as it stands I just called the lady with the 3 horse trailer this morning and offered $6000 if I like it when I look at it, otherwise I may have to drimve literally 5-6 hours to view the 2nd trailer. If She refuses the offer I might just wait until a nice trailer comes up for sale around here again.


----------



## Dunoir (May 22, 2009)

go to www.horsetrailerworld.com and do a search for similar trailers in states close to it and you can get a good feel for pricing. the site has tons of very knowledgable people on it from professional haulers, to people that have built their own LQ, etc


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

She accepted my offer at $6000. The trailer was immaculate when I got there they had just used it last weekend and everything was spotless! Checked the floors and cross beams all perfect. Lights are good. Tires too. I called around earlier to check on the 2nd trailer and it had been sold already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope you grabbed it!

You will never regret having that extra stall. You will find someone to hitch along with you and share the gas three ways!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't even count the miles that I have pulled a three horse bumper pull trailer. Many of the miles were in a half ton truck and I never had any problems. If you have a decent truck and drive with your brain engaged then a three or four horse bumperpull is not a problem.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I own it officially 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats! Is it your first trailer?


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Yes it is my first one! I'm going to pick it up in a few minutes. I still don't feel like it's happening lol. So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That was a fantastic buy - and for someone who was concerned about bickering the price!

It may not hurt to get an equalizing hitch installed.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

How cool! I got my first trailer on Friday, it is an amazing feeling!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

It is I'm just proud too lol. Yeah we need a whole new hitch for it to ride right but it's clean and awesome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sellers always start out high. Don't be afraid to mess around with price options.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations! It was a good buy at her original asking price and you just got a great buy!!!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Tomorrow morning I'm going to begin training Nova to load with it. I got me a plan lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Be sure it's attached to your truck when you load her.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Be sure it's attached to your truck when you load her.


hahaha, thank you for mentioning this! My fiance suggested I work on loading while the trailer was on the block or attached to our ATV. :shock:

Silly men!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Yeah it's still on the truck right now. I'd be scared it'd roll away or tilt with my baby girl lol. I can see it all now the neighbors comes out to see what all the screamings about and sees his me running after my new trailer which also has a small horse taill flailing out of the back doors lol.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing like the feeling when you get your first trailer. 

I just got my second one, and although I'm quite pleased with it, it didn't match the rush I got when I picked up my first. 

Have fun! It's all kinds of wonderful not to be reliant on others when you want to take your horse somewhere.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got my first trailer in May, and it's also an Adam trailer. I REALLY liked the "standard option" package they offer compared to some. I ended up with a 2011 black 2 horse straight load BP with front tack/dressing room, double escape doors, dutch doors on back, and lots of ventilation and padding. I had to get warmblood sized, because my girls are 17.1hh and 17.3hh, and of all the trailers I looked at, they offered the most bang for the buck. I wish I could post a picture of it! Enjoy it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you went with the 3 horse. I have yet to see a 2 horse slant that can accommodate 2 average horses, 2 arabs, yea, 2 quarters horses? No. First thing I did when I got my trailer (brand new on Mother's day), was take out the 1st gate, it's a 3 horse. My horses work & show better given more room when hauled.


----------

